# Carlisle Tires



## wtrskir (Oct 26, 2005)

I put 4 new carlisle tires on my 1996 26' TT last October (2004)  I left Indiana in Mid-June and blew my first tire in Spearfish S.D.  I blew a second tire on the North side of Chicago (Hwy 294, not much fun) on the way home.

Last Wednesday, Oct. 19th I blew the third tire of the four I purchased 1 year ago.  What is going on with these tires??  I checked tire pressure before I left last week on all 4 tires and the spare.  I was only 1 hour from home....cool temps, running only 
58-62 mph.

I beleive that I purchased DEFECTIVE TIRES.  Can anyone tell me the history of "Carlisle" trailer tires??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 27, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I can give you Carlisle's warranty phone number tomorrow.  I have had problems myself with their tires, and your story is not the first.  They replaced 6 for me just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 28, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Carlisle's warranty number is 800 260 7959.  Good luck


----------



## flyboy1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Hey I am glad that I am not the only one to have this problem. I own a 2004 27'Citation travel trailer we bought new in march of this year. It was a new leftover and have had great luck except for the tires. We liuve in Brooksville Fl and in september we went on a one week trip to south Ga and to St. Augustine, all together we had less than 2ooo miles on these tires since we bought the rig.on this trip we went around 750 miles and in that time we lost 3 of 4 Carlisle Tires. I made sure all were properly inflated and the trailer was within proper weight limits. I told my rv dealer about this and they gave me the same number as listed above. The lady I spoke with at that number was sympathetic bur without thr blown tires to return she could not help. We were on the road when I had to replace all these tires and had no place to store blown tires. I was given this number 1-574-247-1002 and I spoke to Mr. Mike Daly. He listened to my story and only asked if If I had someplace I could get tires mounted and when I said I could he shipped 4 Brand new tires. I think there might be some sort of problem mine were st20575R15. However I think carlisle is willing to stand by their product.


----------



## Gil Math (Nov 7, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Another questions for you???

Is Good Year the only tire for trailers....certainly looks
that way.

Gil


----------



## soupienevada (Nov 11, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Hi,
       We bought four new Carlisle Trailer Tires for our 27 ft. Ragen Toy hauler.  Tires were ST225 75 D15  We put less than 300 miles on them when we blew a tire. It caused alot of damage to our toy hauler. We are contacting  Carlisle today. will let you know what they say about the damage.

Soupie


----------



## Waterdog67 (Nov 14, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I have a 2004 Citation travel trailer.  I have always checked tire pressures and consistently run with 55 PSI.  The trailer hasn't been overloaded and I typically drive at about 62mph.  With less than 12,000 miles on the trailer I set out from Maryland for California. In the first 20 miles one of the five original Carlisle tires blew damaging the fiberglass skirt, undercarriage weather seal, and brake wiring.  My Citation dealer told me he knew of others having problems with Carlisles.  I replaced the blown tire with a Goodyear Marathon.  During a layover in Troy, NY I had the remaining tires checked and found two more Carlisle tires with tread separation.  These were replaced with Goodyear Marathons as was the last Carlisle remaining on the ground.  This gave me 4 Goodyears on the ground and two Carlisles as spares.  Upon arrival in San Rafael, California I discovered large bubbles on the sidewalls of the two remaining Carlisles and had to replace them too.  
THESE CHINESE TIRES ARE TRASH AND A HAZARD TO YOUR SAFETY AND WELL BEING!!!  
In a conversation with a fellow traveler yesterday he told me his brand new twin axle fifth wheeler had two Carlisle failures (blowouts)on his maiden voyage to South Dakota.
THESE CHINESE TIRES ARE TRASH AND A HAZARD TO YOUR SAFETY AND WELL BEING!!!  
If you're a new buyer, insist on anything but Carlisle tires before you drive off your dealers lot
Waterdog67

quote:_Originally posted by wtrskir_

I put 4 new carlisle tires on my 1996 26' TT last October (2004)  I left Indiana in Mid-June and blew my first tire in Spearfish S.D.  I blew a second tire on the North side of Chicago (Hwy 294, not much fun) on the way home.

Last Wednesday, Oct. 19th I blew the third tire of the four I purchased 1 year ago.  What is going on with these tires??  I checked tire pressure before I left last week on all 4 tires and the spare.  I was only 1 hour from home....cool temps, running only 
58-62 mph.

I beleive that I purchased DEFECTIVE TIRES.  Can anyone tell me the history of "Carlisle" trailer tires??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## flyboy1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Hey thanks guys for letting me know about your problems. I think I am going to replace the free replacement tires before I take my rig out again.


----------



## RR614 (Nov 15, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I had Carlisle tires on one of my first travel trailers. This was a single axle trailer. The tire blew out and took the wheel well and furnace with it.  It cost me big time.  I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Waterdog67 (Nov 18, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Carlisle Tires:

Using the phone number provided by an earlier correspondent, I contacted Carlisle to discuss my tale of woe.  (One blowout, two tread separations, two sidewall bubbles) The young lady was very hospitable and took my information.  Here is a summary of the transaction.

- Called Carlisle at 800 260 7959.
- Described my problems
- Was told all complaints must be accompanied by a tire.  That is, Carlisle wants back any and all faulty tires before adjudicating a complaint.  This includes beads, pieces, etc remaining from a blowout.  Of my five failures, I have only one on hand. (stupid me, but I can understand their position)
- Carlisle ordered a UPS pickup of the one tire I still have
- She gave me a tracking number for all future inquiries concerning this one tire (RMS number)
- I told her I didn't want a replacement Carlisle, I wanted $$
- She gave me an address and a fax number to send the receipt for the replacement tire (another Goodyear Marathon, $111.00 mounted and balanced)
- Will send tire and receipt when switch is made next week. 
- The failed Carlisle tire must be marked with my name, etc, RMS number.

From what I have read and my contact with them, Carlisle is very accomodating in replacing failed tires, but who wants the fear of another high speed blowout or hassle of tread and sidewall failures.  Not me!

Bottom line:  *KEEP ALL YOUR FAILED TIRES AND TIRE PARTS THEN CONTACT CARLISLE FOR ADJUDICATION.* 

I strongly recommend not driving on Carlisle tires ! ! ! !

Waterdog67


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 21, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Carlisle called me 2 days ago.  They asked if I had recieved my replacement tires.  I told the lady I had, but told her I needed the number to put on the returning tires.  She told me not to worry about it.  I was told to destroy the 6 tires I had to return.  She said they had decided the cost of returning the tires was not worth it.  

Bottom line: Carlise is not the best tire available.  They do seem to stand behind their product.  If you have problems, call them.


----------

